# Video disappeared from sd card HELP



## arke95 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

Look in other folders on the card.
I assume you did a test shot and review to verify functionality.
If not, that's where you went wrong.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 4, 2016)

arke95 said:


> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk



Well assuming the video was written to the card in the first place and was somehow deleted you can try file recovery software, there are a lot of different freeware software recovery tools available  Recuva is one, it's supposed to be pretty good and easy to use.

The question being was the video actually written to the card?  If not then there is nothing that can be done unfortunately, you can't recover data that doesn't exist.


----------



## arke95 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes I did a test shot. I recorder a bit and played it. Everything seemed to be working until I took the card out and put it back in 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## weepete (Apr 4, 2016)

I've used recuva software in the past with good results


----------



## Nevermore1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Another vote for Recuva.  I use it a lot as my FIL has a very bad habit of hitting the delete button when he shouldn't.

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## arke95 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm using RecoverX. It's been 3 hours it shows there is one more hour to go. Is it a good sign? Also I went to the folder Recovered Files there is a lot of files but I cant open them (yet, hopefully). But a lot of them weigh 256kb which is impossible that clips worth of 4 hours recording weighed 256kb. Maybe it'll change once the recovery process is done?

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 4, 2016)

It's worth the time trying to use the free recovery stuff first.  If it works, great.  If not, you'll need to decide whether the file is worth spending money on.


----------



## arke95 (Apr 4, 2016)

The process is done. Here is what I got :/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 4, 2016)

Which did you try to play?


----------



## arke95 (Apr 4, 2016)

Unfortunately all of them

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

Convert them to a different format and try again.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmmm. I'd say that software failed.

None of the files have any extensions on them, such as abcdefghi.MOV.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

He could have the extensions hidden in the file view settings.


----------



## arke95 (Apr 4, 2016)

I try to convert but keep getting errors... I'm going insane 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 4, 2016)

if you put the card back into the camera will it recognize the videos and play them?


----------



## arke95 (Apr 5, 2016)

Nope. What's weird too, though I have formatted the card through my camers before the party. My old pictures are still on the card but no sign of videos

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 5, 2016)

I am sorry if you lost it all, its the reason I always use several cards and keep swapping them out rather than hope one works for everything I shoot.l


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sounds like either the format did not occur, the video did not record or you removed the card improperly.  Was the camer on by chance when you pulled the card?  That is always a bad thing to do.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 6, 2016)

The camera does not recognize or play the video files?  That could be a card issue or the card wasn't the correct class for the record settings.  Since you did get some .mov files through the recovery software, try running a file with GSpot.  It will tell you what codec and if there are any problems with those on your computer.

http://download.cnet.com/GSpot/3000-2248_4-10381198.html


----------

